# Merlin Season 2 SyFy Tonight



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Merlin which aired on NBC last summer returns for season 2 tonight at 10pm on SyFy.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Thanks. I caught most of the first season on NBC and was wondering if the show had died. While it wasn't one of my favorites, it was still a decent show. Good to see it continuing.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The British are making it so they have the decision to keep it going or not.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I presume they're airing it a gazillion times? I sure hope so..


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

It looks like there are several different air times. I was able to schedule a recording for the season premier 3 days after it aired.


----------

